# Pedestal/Taxidermy Mount Help...



## elks (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey all,

I am looking for plans to make up a pedestal mount for my deer. Here is what I am looking at. Something like this only with about a 24"-30" width for the rocks etc. I am leaning towards a square top, but also like the octogon style as well. can anyone help me with a set of plans, maybe some plans for an end table I can modify? thanks a bunch... PS I would just make it myself, but I learnbed that I do much better with a set of plans. 

Here are some samples of what I am thinking about:

http://adventurewoodworking.com/2010/10/pyramid-barn-wood-pedestal/

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/B7162-P3644C85.aspx

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/B7131U-P3600C85.aspx


----------

